# Child Custody and Time Share Mediation



## mikey (Jul 7, 2009)

I am going through divorce. This is about child custody mediation I am going through and need some advice...

My mediation went OK, we are scheduled for the second session in 3 weeks.

My wife and I both agreed that the child should spend half time with each parent, several options were discussed, she liked 1 but said she would sleep on it and would discuss in the next session.

But suddenly she took a U turn and started saying she has doubts in my ability to handle our daughter. My mom is visiting me due to all this situation. Suddenly my wife started accusing me that I wanted more time because my mom is here to take care of her and that when my mom leaves I won't be able to take care of the child. Then she started saying that my mom badmouths about her with my child, which is totally abrupt.

I am not sure why she did that. All I see is that she tried to divert the discussion in the wrong direction so no conclusion could be reached.

I am so angry now. I am dying to spend more time with my child but my wife is not letting me and at the same time accusing me of not wanting the child in the past months. I let her have our daughter for more time in the past because I wanted reconciliation and let her dictate terms.

However, the situation is:
1.) There is no court order in place saying who gets what days.

2.) The court has a stipulation mutually agreed by both parties that I will pay child support based on 75/25 share, me having 25% with the child. However, it says that both parties need to attend mediation to settle 'custody and time share disputes'. I agreed for this because I didn't care for how much money I had to pay, all I wanted was to get into mediation to discuss time share since my wife was insisting on giving me only 2 days a week.

My question is:
If I pick up my child from daycare and keep her with me for more time, what can my wife do? Can she create a big mess which will eventually hurt me in court?

I spoke with my lawyer who suggested that if I do such a thing all my wife can do is to call police, which in turn would probably advise my wife to go back to her lawyer since there is no court ordered schedule in place.

What do you guys think?

I really want to stop my wife throwing tantrums at me, and I am fed up with begging for things all the time i.e. more time with my child etc.

Please advise folks, its really killing me!!

Thanks


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Been following your posts. I'm rooting for you because I could see myself in your situation soon.

I have NO EXPERIENCE - but I think you need to keep being patient and keep doing what you know is right.

The last thing your daughter needs is you guys calling the police and fighting over her. I would also wonder if this wouldn't hurt you in mediation or an eventual custody battle in court.

I just think that for your daughter's sake you should keep doing what you are doing and don't do anything to make her life any harder.

Good luck and don't give up.


----------

